

Ask HN: Need feedback on my first own iPad app – Coloring book with some magic - vgrichina

App website: http://happycolorsapp.com/
App in AppStore: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id476232119?mt=8<p>I'd especially like to get feedback on some drawing magic: when you draw inside some area – you won't go out of borders.<p>Promo codes (request more in comments if these doesn't work):<p>EYK33NM7MNFR
MAFXJR7EAN7F
7FAHEXERM9F7
MN7N7WLR3RJ6
7E36KF3MFTX7
======
jentulman
Can I offer some suggestions on the site copy? All meant constructively.

Draw with a finger It's the paintbrush we all have. Scary Colors lets your kid
finger paint on screen. Just as fun, but far less messy.

Special Scary Edition Right now it's Halloween, so there are 30 spooky
pictures to color in. More pictures will be available soon.

Share your kid's masterpeices Easily send their colored pictures via e-mail
and share them on Facebook with family and friends.

We provide some magic All the fun of finger painting, but the color stays
inside the lines, just try it. (You can also turn off the magic to test their
skills.)

~~~
vgrichina
Great, thanks for suggestions. Will update copy a bit later.

~~~
jentulman
Glad you liked them. Best of luck with the app.

------
amirshim
Quite nice, might need a few more options/tweaks.

For younger kids, you might want to have fewer colors, and make the color
circles on the palette bigger. It would be nice if the interface rotated on
page where you choose the photo. And a way to clear the photo completely, as
opposed to having to paint it all in white. I looked for an undo button, but I
think it was just reflexive... you probably don't need it. Something that
looks like an eraser might be good for kids, as opposed to painting with
white. And maybe a few more drawings with big blocks to color and less small
nooks to fill (hard for kids).

Overall, great MVP.

~~~
vgrichina
Thanks, I'll think on adding eraser and possibly other tools in next updates.

------
miketucker
Thanks for the test run. a few comments: \- while having the enforced borders
certainly will enhance a child's ability... maybe have a toggle to disable it?
drawing inside the lines is more of a skill development device for children.
\- maybe explore ways to improve the drawing tool? penultimate's ink-like
quality looks and feels great. maybe faster motions make a larger stroke than
subtle movements?

best, mike

~~~
vgrichina
Good idea, I rushed to release MVP, but I also think it will make sense to
have different modes.

------
gawker
That's an awesome first attempt. Definitely amazed at the polish of it all.
Would you mind letting me in on your secret on how you got it so polished? I'm
a developer so I haven't a clue how to make it look as nice as you have.

P.S. Don't have my iPad with me but I'll let you know when I do get home.

------
jorkos
can you add more test codes, thnx

~~~
vgrichina
NML3FK6WLLP9 NWRMPEYHYMJH PM99WRA47NEY LPWAE9NWNPR7 JEHNTWRKNNLF

